# Grinding small stumps with hand grinder



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a power handheld grinder and I was thinking I could use it to grind down a few small stumps. The biggest stump is about 4" in diameter and I cut it down to 2 or 3" above the ground. Would this work?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

If it's small enough for something like that to work (it won't btw)...
then get out the mattock and shovel and DIG IT OUT.

hth


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

:laughing:

can't tell if serious

Oh heck no. Not unless you want to be there all day. For several days. 

:laughing:


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I was kind of joking but at the same time was hoping someone would tell me they had done it before. My biggest concern was starting a fire with it. Lol. I have tried digging them out but the roots are so spread out that I can't seem to get a shovel in the ground anywhere near the stumps.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

If your back can handle it, a pick axe would make quick work of it


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Go out an get some copper sulphate, drill a hole down the center of the stump about 1" diameter and fill with copper sulphate. Wait about 2-3 mnths removal should be a sinch then.

Mark


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:x 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

FOR REAL


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

nikeman said:


> My biggest concern was starting a fire with it.


I think that the only fire danger would be inside your overtaxed grinder; other than that, nope, not gonna do the trick. I generally chip away at them a bit with an ax, to expose as much meat as possible, then sprinkle a hand full of dirt across the top, for whatever microorganisms the soil may contain, and repeat every couple of months until it's gone.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jackofall1 said:


> Go out an get some copper sulphate, drill a hole down the center of the stump about 1" diameter and fill with copper sulphate. Wait about 2-3 mnths removal should be a sinch then.
> 
> Mark


Copper could leach and damage other plants subject to the run off. It is highly toxic to them. I wouldn't use it. :no::no::no:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

nikeman said:


> I have a power handheld grinder and I was thinking I could use it to grind down a few small stumps. The biggest stump is about 4" in diameter and I cut it down to 2 or 3" above the ground. Would this work?
> 
> View attachment 47514


I would use a buffing wheel and polish the stumps away. This should eliminate risk of sparks. :thumbsup: Or a Dremel with a cutting blade.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Copper could leach and damage other plants subject to the run off. It is highly toxic to them. I wouldn't use it. :no::no::no:


Really, a couple of ounces of copper sulphate.........I don't think so, what do you think they use in ponds to control algea, a 1" diameter hole 3" deep, a shot glass full is absorbed by the plant you are treating.

And yet you make fun of someone looking for answers

Mark


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay,

So you don't really have the proper tool. If you are wanting to use that angle grinder to do this, it CAN be done.

But not with a wire brush.


Try one of these: http://www.kaindl-woodcarver.de/index.htm?us?einhandschleifer


I've actually used my circular saw do do the same thing on a small stump, so I know it'll work. PIA but it'll work....

I've also used a 1/2" heavy duty drill and a 1" bit to drill a lot of holes in a stump, and then went at it with the old mattock.


Both worked but the saw method was actually easier.


Just be careful!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The wrong tool for the job is a dangerous tool for the job.:yes:


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Water the soil around the stumps really well, then get a straight rock bar (basically a long, heavy steel rod, can get them at the box stores) and start stabbing it under the surface roots. Once you get it under a root, give the rod a good push upward - the leverage should pull the root out. Walk around the tree and do this with all the surface roots. Then get the rod under the entire root ball and see if you can lever out the remaining roots.

This beats trying to hack the thing out, and it works in rocky areas where you can't shovel easily.


----------



## Brandonleo (Jun 14, 2017)

The thinking of my way it is not more easier.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I would use a buffing wheel and polish the stumps away. This should eliminate risk of sparks


Now that made me laugh!:biggrin2:


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

I used a chain saw. I cut the stump as level to the ground as possible. Then I cut cross slots in the stump and used the chain saw to cut those notches off on an angle.  I got it about 2" below ground level and threw dirt on top of that.


----------

